
Interference: Open-source distributed SQL database with complex event processing - interference
http://interference.su
======
aabbcc1241
Is it a norm for library written in Java? I don't see any code example in the
readme. And it would be more readable/portable if the document is presented in
website / markdown (currently it's presented as pdf)

